# R.I.P. Gary



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Gary went to swim in the crystal clear waters below the Rainbow Bridge today. He had tumors on his head that nothing could cure. I sure tried everything Gary. Now you can go swim with Kitty in Heaven. I'll miss you beautiful boy!


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

He was a handsome fella....I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

So sorry, what a nice fish :'(. Rip buddy


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss <3 He was a handsome little guy, love the transparent blue fins. ;w; RIP Gary.~


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

R.I.P. Mr. Gary, im sure ull have all the ladies after u in fishy heaven.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Gary.


----------

